# red snapper patties



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Was watching "swamp people" the other night and saw Glen and Mitch cook up some gar patties. So I think I'll try the same with some snapper.

I've read some recipes on the net and some say to boil the fish first and then flake into small pieces, form the patties and fry.

The other recipes say to puree the filets in a food processor uncooked, form the patties and fry.

Looking for suggestions as to whether I should boil the fish first, or form the patties with the cut up filets raw (uncooked fish) ???

What do y'all think ?

Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

I make Trout patties all the time. Make them just like you would make a crab cake. I have always seasoned and baked the trout felit till just done dont over cook them they will dry out. Once that are cooked let them cool and flake them with a fork. i have a recipe if you are intereasted.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

spechunter said:


> I make Trout patties all the time. Make them just like you would make a crab cake. I have always seasoned and baked the trout felit till just done dont over cook them they will dry out. Once that are cooked let them cool and flake them with a fork. i have a recipe if you are intereasted.


If you've got a tried and true recipe, post it up here my friend. Would love to see how you do em'.

I've been on the phone all morning taking a survey of whether or not to cook the fish first, or make the patties when the fish is raw.

Getting 50/50 answers from those I have been calling :headknock


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Bake it first but don't overcook it! You want it just barely done.


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

Bluewaterbound said:


> If you've got a tried and true recipe, post it up here my friend. Would love to see how you do em'.
> 
> I've been on the phone all morning taking a survey of whether or not to cook the fish first, or make the patties when the fish is raw.
> 
> Getting 50/50 answers from those I have been calling :headknock


I think this recipe came from this site. 
*Trout Patties*

*Best Ever Trout Patties*
_1/2 stick butter
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped bell peppers
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/2 tsp salt (or less if you use a salty- cajun seasoning)
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
*1 good-sized trout (no idea how much to tell ya, I just
cook what they bring me) *baked, deboned, and flaked
1 Tb flour
1 cup water (dash of hotsauce added)
20 Club crackers (the Keebler "Club" crackers are key, here)
1 cup dried bread crumbs
1 Tb Emeril's rustic rub or other cajun seasoning
1/4 cup veggie oil

- Chop all veggies tiny
- Heat butter in skillet over med-high heat. Add onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, and cayenne. Cook 7-8 minutes or until tender and lightly browned. Add the trout and mix all together. 
-Dissolve flour into water and hotsauce. Stir into skillet. Stir for ~4 minutes or until thickened slightly. Remove from heat and cool.
- Crumble crackers and add to cooled mixture. Form into patties (add more cracker crumbs if too "wet" to form into patties)
- To the breadcrumbs, add the rustic rub or other seasoning. Coat the patties with this.
- Heat oil in skillet. Pan-fry patties ~3 minutes on each side or until browned. (we like ours pretty dang brown and "crunchy" on the outside)
- Let patties sit on paper towel to drain.
_These are great for several days. Make them hotter with more hotsauce and seasoning.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

I make the above recipe all the time. I bake the fish before adding to the mix and its fine. I have found that if we use Kikkoman Panko Bread Crums we can bake the cakes and get them brown also. You have to bake them almost 30 min so frying is faster. I like them cooked both ways.
I had a bunch of fish in the frezzer so I thawed all of it out . I made the first part of this recipe and froze it in a zip lock before adding the crackers and bread crumbs. I am going to thaw it out in a couple of weeks and see if it makes good patties still.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Allright y'all. This is what I came up with and cooked last night. I decided to boil the filets before making the patties. I did a test run with a very small piece of fish to see if it would work first and it did. To my surprise, the fish will float up in the boil when it's done , just like fried fish does in a basket frier. So I boiled the fish in crab boil for some extra flavor.

I than removed the filets and put them in a large glass mixing bowl and allowed them to cool . Than I "flaked" em' with a fork and added chopped onions, celery, and chopped tomatoes. I put three eggs in a seperate bowl and added garlic pepper and some Tony's. Whipped the eggs in a bowl, and than added them to the mix. Than I mixed it all up and put it in the freezer for 45 minutes to cool and firm up.

Than, the rest was simple. I formed the patties in my hand, rolled them in Zatarans fish batter in a bowl. Patted them with more batter in my hands, and than deposited the patties in a skillet filled with about 1/2" to 3/4" of cooking oil. Flipped em frequently and cooked em' for about 7-8 minutes or until they were done.

Here's the pics I took.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

And then "poof'! they were gone. Good grub (need to make more next time).


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

I made the Tout cakes recipe last night with some chopped up leftover cooked chicken instead of fish. Pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*bake*



SV_DuckBuster said:


> Bake it first but don't overcook it! You want it just barely done.


X2----- we bake the fish filets for 6 min when we make fish balls. same as patties, only in balls about the size of a ping pong ball and deep fried.


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is also a good way to cook King fish but like bluewaterbound mentioned boil it in the liquid crab boil fiirst.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make the patties as large as a hamburger bun and fry up

then make a remoulade and or white sauce

and add leaf lettuce, white onion and a mater on a toasted bun


seafood burger that will make you cry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

After reading this thread earlier today I just had to try the Snapper Cakes (patties). Went and bought some fresh snapper filets, celery, onion, and some pimento. I boiled the fish with some "Old Bay" seasoning, flaked the fish, mixed in the other ingredients added some flour and egg, we then made the cakes and dipped them in some Louisiana brand fried fish batter.

I have to say... this was one of the best meals I have ever had at home! The Snapper cakes were awesome!


----------

